# Bildschirmschoner sperren



## voelzi (8. Juli 2004)

Ich möchte dem Nutzer die Möglichkeit verwehren, den Bildschirmschoner zuverändern (Aktivierungszeit etc.). 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich welche Zugriffsrechte ich anpassen muss.


----------



## prax (8. Juli 2004)

Darf ich fragen wieso du das brauchst? Schütze dein Konto einfach mit einem Passwort wenn du nicht willst dass jemand was verändert.


----------



## Radhad (8. Juli 2004)

Setzt du das in einem Netzwerk ein?

Welches Betriebssystem hat dan der Domänencontroller?


----------



## TheNBP (8. Juli 2004)

Mit dem Programm poledit.exe das bei jeder Windows Installation (oder Resource Kit ?) dabei ist kann man den Zugriff auf die Anzeigeeigenschaften verweigern.

Wenn der Benutzer Administrator ist, gibt es aber immer einen Weg diese Sperre wieder aufzuheben.


----------



## voelzi (9. Juli 2004)

Dem Nutzer soll primär die Möglichkeit verweigert werden, den Bildschirmschoner zu deaktivieren bzw. die Einschaltzeit mit irgendwelchen übermässig langen Zeiten zu versehen. 

Als Ziel gilt es unbefugten Personen den Zugriff über unbeaufsichtigte Rechner auf unser Netzwerk zu verwehren.

Es handelt sich um Windows 2000 und XP- Systeme.


----------



## Ralf Dillenburger (12. Juli 2004)

Deiner Beschreibung nach befinden sich deine Rechner alle in einer Arbeitsgruppe und nicht in einer Domäne. Auf lokalen PCs einer Arbeitsgruppe funktioniert das wie folgt:

1. Öffne die Microft Managment Console (Start --> Ausführen --> mmc)
2. In der MMC: Konsole --> SnapIn hinzufügen --> hinzufügen --> Gruppenrichtlinien --> lokaler Computer.

3. Richtlinien für lokaler Computer --> Benutzerkonfiguration --> Administrative Vorlagen --> Systemsteuerung --> Anzeige --> Registerkarte "Bildschirmschoner ausblenden" aktivieren. 

Jetzt kann generell KEIN Benutzer mehr die Einstellungen des Bildschirmschoners ändern, es sei denn, er hat Admin-Rechte und macht diese Einstellung in der MMC rückgängig. Ausserdem kannst du an dieser Stelle der MMC auch noch weitere Anpassungen vornehmen, wie z.B. einen bestimmten Bildschirmschoner fest einzustellen, die Wartezeit bis zum Einschalten einstellen oder den Kennwortschutz erzwingen.

Nachteil der Sache ist, dass du das ganze an jedem PC in deiner Arbeitsgruppe machen musst, was halt ein relativ hoher Aufwand (je nach Anzahl der PCs) darstellt.


----------

